# Printing scale maps from PDFs?



## Wonka (Aug 21, 2008)

I assume this is the proper forum for my question, please point me in the direction of the right one if it isn't. 

I've seen people post pics of maps they have printed out and cut into rooms to place as they are explored, and I love the concept. Im DMing a session for the first time with my new group and want to try and make a good impression. Now my question is this: how can I print these scale, 1" maps from the images in pdfs? I understand that a lot of the images aren't going to be high res enough to look absolutely perfect, but Id still like to try just so I can at least see the results of maybe just one print. I dont think my group is going to care all TOO much if they dont look perfect, just having the rooms to lay down will be very helpful as is. My google fu is weak, and Im not having much luck in finding any results. As far as software goes, I have accsess to GIMP, but no photoshop for this poor guy. Any tips, or kindly prods towards a guide for something like this, would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Hodag (Aug 21, 2008)

I open the pdf in Acrobat. Select the Image and copy it. Then open Graphic Converter (I'm on a Mac) and Create New Image from Clipboard. I then count squares on the X or Y axis and proportionally rescale the image so that the square count is in inches. I then Save it as a multi page PDF and take it to Kinko's so I don't kill my ink cartridges. I did all the maps in H1 and H2 this way and it's worked perfectly. I just tape the individual pages together with masking tape on the back.

Also while the map is open in graphic converter, I wipe all the monster/NPC start positions with the Clone Tool, so the players won't have any idea until figs are placed.


----------



## Kzach (Aug 21, 2008)

Hodag said:


> Also while the map is open in graphic converter, I wipe all the monster/NPC start positions with the Clone Tool, so the players won't have any idea until figs are placed.




Yeah, this is what my current DM does for KotS and it works really well. Although he cuts them into sections of what the characters can see when they get to certain corners, etc.

What's a Clone Tool btw?


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 21, 2008)

Hodag said:


> I open the pdf in Acrobat. Select the Image and copy it. Then open Graphic Converter (I'm on a Mac) and Create New Image from Clipboard. I then count squares on the X or Y axis and proportionally rescale the image so that the square count is in inches. I then Save it as a multi page PDF and take it to Kinko's so I don't kill my ink cartridges. I did all the maps in H1 and H2 this way and it's worked perfectly. I just tape the individual pages together with masking tape on the back.
> 
> Also while the map is open in graphic converter, I wipe all the monster/NPC start positions with the Clone Tool, so the players won't have any idea until figs are placed.




I did basically the same thing with a PC and Photoshop...although it lacked the ability to spread it across pages like the Mac does.  That would have been useful.  I counted off 8x10 pages and broke the maps up like that.


----------



## EP (Aug 21, 2008)

Kzach said:


> What's a Clone Tool btw?




In Photoshop (and I'm assuming other graphic programs), it's a tool that allows you to quickly copy/paste small section of the image and replace it with something else.  For example, you can wipe out room number on a map by using the clone tool to replace the area of the room number with an area of similar floor without a room number.  Easy peasy when you know where the tool is.


----------



## ebertran (Aug 21, 2008)

it's easier to do this in photoshop:
with the square tool, select a square on the grid...  then with the select tool (the arrow), hold down tab and drag the selection...  it creates a copy of the square you selected, then just place it where you want it, cover a square with an enemy or whatever... 5 seconds of your time.... 


how much does kinkos charge too print out?


----------



## darjr (Aug 21, 2008)

I've tried all of the above. I was never quite happy with the results or the effort required. I've since found Poster Printer. It lets you select just the part of the page you want when you print, and the blow it up to multiple pages. It prints with cut guides and alignment guides for later trimming and assembly.

I've used it several times. It installs as a printer driver.

I've got a decent laser printer.

Edit: oh and from there you choose the print output, so you could print to a pdf 'printer' driver to create pdfs to print at kinkos.


----------



## Hodag (Aug 21, 2008)

Check your graphics program's Layout settings in Print Properties or the like. Most of them will print to multipage overlapping.

I use the clone tool so that I can grab appropriate areas with shadows, so that it's harder for the players to spot the edits.


----------



## zearon (Aug 22, 2008)

Iam going to try a few of the things you guys are talking about.


----------



## ebertran (Aug 22, 2008)

Also, if you are going to take the time to print out these maps, I'll tell you what I did...  A roll of clear box packing tape is 4 bucks... it serves as poor man's laminate, you can dry erase on it and everything...

The parts of the map can serve me later on as a dungeon tiles of sorts to create more areas, and the lamination makes them durable....

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## nerf_ninja (Aug 24, 2008)

Another image splitter: Split and Tile (shareware)

http://www.softdd.com/splitting-images/splitting-pictures.html

Works pretty well to split a big image up and auto-save it into multiple JPGs.


----------



## EP (Aug 24, 2008)

If you still take it to a printer, check to see if they have a tiling function on their RIP station.  This is slightly more intuitive when it's connected to the printer doing the actual printing and when print actual overlap to make tiling easier.

Considering its just a click of button on a good printer, shouldn't cost extra.


----------



## EP (Aug 24, 2008)

Hodag said:


> I use the clone tool so that I can grab appropriate areas with shadows, so that it's harder for the players to spot the edits.




One thing I've tried is doing a half-assed clone job and leaving a faintly distinguishing mark or gab on the map to give the players a clue that something is there.  It simulates a Perception check in a way without requiring one.


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 28, 2008)

nerf_ninja said:


> Another image splitter: Split and Tile (shareware)
> 
> http://www.softdd.com/splitting-images/splitting-pictures.html
> 
> Works pretty well to split a big image up and auto-save it into multiple JPGs.



IMHO - I don't find this to work well at all, and I was quite hopeful. I donwloaded and installed it. It is easy to split an image. However, it prints a banner "Trial Software - Split and Tile" across every image. Secondly, it doesn't work well for resizing at all, greatly deteriorating the image quality, which precludes me spending $20 to get rid of the banner.


----------

